

Hitler's Drugged Soldiers - todayiamme
http://www.spiegel.de/international/the-nazi-death-machine-hitler-s-drugged-soldiers-a-354606.html

======
biafra
Interesting german book on the subject: "Nazis on Speed - Drogen im 3. Reich"
by Werner Pieper (2002/2003)

